# Lightning strikes fisherman



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Got this from another site. Figured I'd post it after the post about lightning strikes. 

Summertime dangers. Be careful out there. http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/weath...214786691.html


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

The guy who got struck on Island beach state park is ok from what I understand. Talked to some of the guys on The Barnegat Fishin hole site.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well that's a good thing. Always gotta pay attention to the weather. We all know it can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

guy got hit up there on Barnaget beach years ago, clear Sunny Day. Storm was 5 miles offshore. many people on the beach, he died


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Ouch thats very close to home. I am a Manahawkin guy. Fish all over LBI and IBSP. Gotta go when the lightning shows up.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Lightening struck for me too yesterday. My first keeper flounder in 2 yrs.!!


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

HAHAHA thats the good kind of lightning


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

phillyguy said:


> Lightening struck for me too yesterday. My first keeper flounder in 2 yrs.!!


Congrats phillyguy.


----------

